# Labbie girl we found a home for



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I love chocolate labs!! She looks like a real cutie.. thanks for helping her find a great home


----------



## cprcheetah (Apr 26, 2009)

Awww...she's a cutie! Glad to hear she found a forever home.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is gorgeous and that is wonderful she is now spoiled and loved the rest of life.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

so glad she has a home...looks like she had great visit, too. Labs & Goldies - couldn't live without 'em


----------

